# Wiring "placeholder"



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Install a low voltage ring and a blank cover.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Tie the end of the wire to a washer and get a bigass magnet when it's time to find it?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Why not just finish the installation for the surround speakers with wall plates? When you eventually purchase the surround speakers you can simply run the wires to the speakers and connect them.


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

Dave Sal said:


> Why not just finish the installation for the surround speakers with wall plates? When you eventually purchase the surround speakers you can simply run the wires to the speakers and connect them.
> View attachment 635645


I'm somewhat leaning towards that option.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Tag the wire ends with something that make sense. Take photos with smartphone. Write text on the photos. Or any method with photos and text usually works well.

How much of the basement is completed? Is new ceiling and or drywall involved? Are you at studs?


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

adamz said:


> Tag the wire ends with something that make sense. Take photos with smartphone. Write text on the photos. Or any method with photos and text usually works well.
> 
> How much of the basement is completed? Is new ceiling and or drywall involved? Are you at studs?


Currently at studs but drywall should be going up this week.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

I suggest tagging the wire ends with the name of the screw that it connects to. Take photos with text description just in case tags disappear or drywall mistakes are made. Keep tag at safe distance from end of wire so the tag remains there if you strip the end of the wire. Hopefully you left some slack in the wire to make minor corrections and to replace a speaker if you need to in the future.



https://www.amazon.com/Mini-Skater-Waterproof-Resistant-Identification/dp/B07GFBSZ1Z/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=speaker+wire+labels&qid=1607395105&sr=8-3


----------



## HuckPie (Nov 15, 2020)

Carlon 1-Gang Low-Voltage Bracket SC100A


Here is the fastest installation choice where only Low-Voltage is required. Designed to fit a standard 1-Gang faceplate, this Low-Voltage bracket features an easy nail-on mounting or screw-in bracket,



www.homedepot.com


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Will you put these behind the surround sound unit? If so, you'll need to keep track of which port is for which speaker.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Many homes are finished with those wall plates installed, happens all the time.


----------



## Onetrav (Feb 23, 2021)

I just took lots of pictures with something in them for reference.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

If you have taken good measurements, don't worry about it.

I blind wired hundreds of speaker wires over the years, and never had a problem locating them. I'm talking about locating speakers in multiple room of million dollar homes where a slip up isn't looked upon fondly....

Truth be told, it is the preferred methid, as speaker rings are hard to install lined up with recessed light cans. that are generally out in the center between floor joists. Besides, the drywall guys always managed to cut the openings too big.


----------

